# Szalonna az egér fogára



## ausermilar

Szervusztok!


A közmondás "Ez lenne szalonna az egér fogára", mit jelent pontosan?
Azt értem, hogy az egér nagyon tetszik a szalonnát, és tehát haználhatok a közmondast amikor akarok valamit nagyon kívánatos, de igazam van?

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia ausermilar és üdv a fórumon!

Nem ismerek ilyen közmondást és kis utánanézéssel sem találtam ilyet. Te hol találkoztál vele?
Ennek ellenére érteni vélem, hogy mit akar jelenteni: "Ezt aztán szeretné az egér!", legalábbis egy első megközelítésben.
Viszont az nem világos, hogy milyen helyzetben használnánk ténylegesen, mert nem gyakori, hogy egy egér kedvébe akarnánk járni.
(A "szalonna" valamilyen _finomságot_ képvisel, és felfedezni vélem a "fogára való" kifejezést is a háttérben, ami pedig azt jelenti, hogy valami valaki _kedvére való_, _tetszik neki_. Emiatt úgy tűnik, hogy a jelentés ez:  ha egeret akarunk fogni, akkor szalonnát kell az egérfogóba tenni, de ezért nem születik közmondás általában...)

És egy kis javítás:


ausermilar said:


> Azt értem, hogy az egérnek nagyon tetszik a szalonnáta, és tehát használhatokm a közmondaást, amikor akarok valamit nagyon kívánatos dolgot szeretnék kifejezni, de igazam van/jól gondolom?


----------



## ausermilar

Senki se mondta, hogy írni magyarul lenne egyszerü dolog... Köszönöm a javitást!

Találkoztam két magyar színész akik dolgolztak az utcán, itt Lisszabonban, és kézdôttünk beszélni magyarul. Amikor megkérdeztem, hogy nem lenne jobb dolgozni egy eredeti színpadon, az volt a válaszuk. És én azt gondoltam, hogy ez a mondat volt egy "tipikus magyar közmondas", ennyi!

Köszönöm a türelmedet!


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, akkor értem már.  Tehát számukra a legideálisabb az lenne, ha színházban dolgozhatnának. (De ha _ló nincs_, _szamár is megtesz_i, beérik egyelőre az utcai előadásokkal...) (Bár Lisszabonban lenni már eleve kellemes dolog tapasztalatom szerint.)

Tényleg nem egyszerű, de jól boldogulsz! (Az ékezetes betűket megtalálod a mindenkori válaszablak felső eszközsorában, ha rákattintasz az omega jelre) 
Azért akkor folytatom a javítást:


ausermilar said:


> Senki se mondta, hogy írni magyarul írni lenne egyszerüű dolog ... Köszönöm a javiítást! Szívesen!
> 
> Találkoztam két magyar színésszel, akik dolgolztak az utcán adtak elő, itt Lisszabonban, és kézdôttünk elkezdtünk beszélgetni magyarul. Amikor megkérdeztem, hogy nem lenne-e jobb dolgozni egy eredeti színpadon (színházban), az ez volt a válaszuk. És én azt gondoltam, hogy ez a mondat volt egy "tipikus magyar közmondaás" volt, ennyi!


----------

